# Lighting for my tank



## OJOS2881 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have a question as to what kind of corals or mushrooms I can keep in my tank and have them flourish with my set up... I have a 130 gallon saltwater
setup... 6' by 18" by 23", I have 2 dual 3 foot bulb set up. I have 4 three
foot 30 watt coralife bulbs, 2 10,000k and 2 actinic. total watts would be 120 watts over 130 gallons. I have read that you want more than 1 watt per gallon, but I was wondering if that amount of lighting would supports some
kinds of corals or mushrooms. Fish wise I am really considering buying a 
emperor angelfish so I would also like to make sure it is something it will not
eat.. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't know if 120 watts over 130 gallons would be enough for mushrooms, hairy mushrooms, or anything that I normally post for low lighting situations, however I know there are corals that can have little to no lighting at all, TOS is more experianced than I am in the caretaking of corals, he'll be able to help us out.


----------



## OJOS2881 (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone know if that is what the wattage is for the 3' coralife bulbs are.. most
fish stores carry them..


----------



## OJOS2881 (Nov 15, 2005)

I am pretty sure they are 30 watts each.. can anyone confirm this.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I can conferm that it won't be anything higher than normal output florescent bulbs would be because that is all your ballast is set to handle. If you want easy corals, check out PC's VHO's T-5 or Metal Halide lighting. Might cost 200 dollars but its worth it in my book.


----------

